
The Truth About Coconut Oil and Your Heart - x0054
https://www.onnit.com/academy/the-truth-about-coconut-oil/
======
mattbgates
Weird.. I posted a similar article last week (
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14600155](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14600155)
) and it got flagged... when really, it was just a blog post about the defense
of coconut oil.

